

All your Ethernets are belong to me. I’m Bob Metcalfe, Ethernet inventor. AMA - mrmaddog
http://nr.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1x3fiq/all_your_ethernets_are_belong_to_me_im_bob/

======
mrmaddog
Some interesting questions and answers:

    
    
       [Q] Dear Mr. Metcalfe, First, thank you for all your brilliant work over the
       years. My question is how do you feel about the NSA collecting everything?"
    
       [Metcalfe] America needs an NSA, because we have dangerous enemies. Perhaps
       they've been over-doing it lately. I am worried that the current administration
       will destroy NSA in the current scandal.
    

It is always interesting to hear a different point of view from a person in
tech. Also love his sense of humor:

    
    
       [Metcalfe] Ethernet cables should be yellow. And that's that.

